# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Средний род

## Марина З

Добрый день. 

Сейчас по всему миру нарастает это общество .. Кто это такие ? Являются ли эти существа греховными ?

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Средний род есть в санскрите и русском языке. Вероятно тенденция может существовать в природе. Но для нормального человека это, пожалуй, отклонение от нормы.

----------

